# Kaanapali Beach Club - Maui Check In 5/21



## Eileen A. (Apr 14, 2015)

7 nights Kaanapali Beach Club - Maui
Ocean View

Also have reservations for check in May 1 or May 16 (garden views)

$700


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 15, 2015)

Eileen A. said:


> 7 nights Kaanapali Beach Club - Maui
> Ocean View
> 
> Also have reservations for check in May 1 or May 16 (garden views)
> ...



What size unit is the May 21 checkin?


----------



## Eileen A. (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a 1 bedroom unit.


----------



## springhill (Apr 27, 2015)

*Still available?*

Are any of these weeks still available Eileen? I'm considering.


----------



## Eileen A. (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello,

Yes, I have the following available.
7 nights - check in as follows.

May 16
May 21
June 8

[deleted]


----------



## springhill (Apr 29, 2015)

*Kaanapali Beach Club*

Sent you a pm


----------



## Eileen A. (May 1, 2015)

May 21st and May 16th no longer available.


----------

